# Game 14: Lakers @ Heat (1/19 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, January 19, 2012 | 8:00 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Guessing we'll see a lot of Lebron on Kobe when this lineup is in the game. Then i'm sure Battier will get the majority of minutes on Kobe after that.

We have no answer for Bynum. Just hope Pittman and maybe even Curry can hold their own, though i wont hold my breathe.

1st game with the black and silver Heat jerseys. Gonna be weird seeing those old style, shiny jerseys again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Forgot we are repping the new Alternates. Im guessing the Lakers will be in their whites then.

No answer for Bynum, other than hopefully getting him in foul trouble.

Hope Pitt and/or Curry are good to go. This is not a Joel game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

White accessories/black and white uniforms. hope they go this route.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> White accessories/black and white uniforms. hope they go this route.


Glad this idea is catching on. Black socks/white shoes would look cool/unique too. I think all black everything would be too much, especially at home.

And save for their white "Los Lakers" jerseys, LAL only wears white on Sundays, so expect yellow.

Hopefully the heavier shimmer material doesn't give LA a competitive advantage on us, with their light, sweat-slicking Revolution 30 unis. 

But in all seriousness, kinda hoping Battier starts. He's guarded Kobe a ton over the years, and has had much success, even when Bryant has come out determined to show Battier isn't really a Kobe stopper. Shane really knows his tendencies by now. JJ is just fresh meat, and would leave LeBron having to start out on him, when I'd probably rather see him finish on him. Its not like Jones is entrenched in our line-up, though him not starting might be he gets no playing time with Miller back.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

@MiamiHeat


> LeBron James missed shoot around with flu like symptoms. He is a game time decision.


No LeBron and this has disaster all over it.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There is 0% chance Lebron doesnt play tonight.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade County said:


> Hope Pitt and/or Curry are good to go. This is not a Joel game.


Disagree.

Curry is horrible. I'll like have a seizure the first time I see him on the court in a Miami Heat jersey.

Pittman is young. Bynum will murder him.

Joel Anthony has started in the past against the Lakers and given them hell. We forget back in 2008 when we beat the Lakers and throughout the whole game a running storyline was him giving Bynum and Gasol pure heck. Is Pau or Bynum gets going, our only answer is to double team that. Eddy Curry and Pittman are less able to hold up than even Joel is.

That and Curry suxxxxx.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gamesmanship. Dont see how he got that much worse since Tuesday.






































LOL. Their reason for the Back in Black uniforms is such a reach:



> The HEAT will formally unveil a special Back In Black uniform as part of a larger league-wide cultural uniform initiative. Eye-catching and intense, the sleek black uniform with the modest white trim is a tribute to the genesis of the team's nationally recognized color-themed playoff campaigns, which the HEAT has revolutionized.
> 
> "The use of color has served as a community-wide rallying point; a recognizable symbol of support for the HEAT in all daily activities and something HEAT fans everywhere can get behind and participate in," said Michael McCullough, Executive Vice President and Chief Marketing Officer of The HEAT Group. "The color-themed playoffs have become part of the culture of South Florida and we're happy to have a uniform that reflects the significance of these playoff campaigns. To that end, we encourage all HEAT fans to Wear Black to the January 19th game as well as the other Back In Black games this season."


Whatever, though. I dont need a reason for cool new uniforms. :whoknows:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And we'll be premiering the new Floridians the next two games. I guess we'll be the first to rock HWC's.

Also, LA's on a back-to-back with Orlando up tomorrow. Lucky Magic...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

All that justification for this uniform when the truth is that its another uniform for the Heat to make money off of 

lol at the Eddy Curry pic. But its obvious he's lost a pretty good amount of weight since just about 3 weeks ago.



> Also, LA's on a back-to-back with Orlando up tomorrow. Lucky Magic...


Seeing this as well as the Spurs playing in a back to back in Orlando after playing us the night before, was why I pointed out the schedule in the all heat thread.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

NBA really gave Orlando a nice leg up there.

Im sure Lebron will be OK to go. Time for his 'flu game'. 

Curry's face looks a lot slimmer than it does in that picture...but geez, I laughed pretty hard when I saw that :laugh:

The shiny material does nothing for a guy of Eddy's...ummm....stature....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

According to this article about Eddy, he weighed around 335 on media day and is now at 295. Like he says, the injury may have been a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Smithian said:


> Disagree.
> 
> Curry is horrible. I'll like have a seizure the first time I see him on the court in a Miami Heat jersey.
> 
> ...


In hindsight, you might actually be right. I can recall Joel playing some of his better games against the Lakers in particular. I also remember he D'd up Shaq pretty good when he was in Phoenix.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I wonder how many times the announce team will be saying 'Illness doesn't seem to be affecting LeBron's game that much'. 

Well that's what I'm hoping they say. It'd be better than 'It's clear LeBron just isn't feeling right today'.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

> .@*KingJames* will play in tonight's #*HEATgame*.


...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Awwww yeah. Not really a surprise, but reassuring none the less.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

> Spo: @*Eddy_Curry* will dress tonight.


Going to be interesting to see how he goes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wouldnt surprise me to see him come in and pick up two quick fouls and have to sit down. Definitely shouldnt expect much, if anything tonight if he does play.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Expectations are pretty low to begin with, so anything positive he adds is a bonus.

I think Smithi's eyes are twitching already though :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just heard Mike Miller on with Sedano from this morning. Totally forgot that he and Shane were teammates for 4 seasons in Memphis.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Battier starts.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smart move. 

Here he is getting shots up. Nice look at the new uni shorts


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo made an adjustment!? :laugh:

Awesome!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck tonight. Should be a fun game. :cheers:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beat me with the pick W2B. No white shoes...bah...Didnt expect that anyway. Hopefully white gear though.

And Curry will definitely play, Spo always does this. He did it with Mike on Tuesday.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Just heard Mike Miller on with Sedano from this morning. Totally forgot that he and Shane were teammates for 4 seasons in Memphis.


I thought I reminded everyone of this when we signed Shane...I believe Battier is the reason MM stayed on the bench and won 6th-man of the year. They should already have chemistry, but also competed for minutes. That said, they're both good, smart guys, so I doubt there was any angst there. Two high-ass quality role-players who bring insane hustle, three-point, shooting, and diverse skills beyond that. Hope they both stay healthy because we could see some wicked stuff on the court with them flanking the Big 3 for small ball minutes.



Wade County said:


> NBA really gave Orlando a nice leg up there.
> 
> Im sure Lebron will be OK to go. Time for his 'flu game'.
> 
> ...


Yup, I posted that pic last because it looked funny as hell to me, too. His shorts being hiked up, also not helping.

I thought these pics were taken at the same time as the first look at the all-blacks we saw, posted earlier in this thread, but if you notice, LeBron is not wearing the bracelets he wore in the first one. I wonder when these were taken...

And yeah, so proud of Spo starting Battier. Had to be done.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I dont trust that article saying Curry is now 295. Dont see how our beat writers cant get the number out of him (Curry *claims *he doesnt even know), and Marc Spears has it. Looks like he just went to nba.com and took his listed weight, which has been 295 all season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron in the middle! Controversy! Oh noooos!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

My league pass broadband account has somehow become locked, and now I cant watch the game in HD!!!

Can someone give me a link


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LEGGO HEAT


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wade County said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> My league pass broadband account has somehow become locked, and now I cant watch the game in HD!!!
> 
> Can someone give me a link


Check your PM's. Usually really good quality.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thanks Basel. So frustrating when you fork out $200 to utilise a service, and then it locks you out when you put in ONE incorrect password. Bullshit.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade County said:


> Thanks Basel. So frustrating when you fork out $200 to utilise a service, and then it locks you out when you put in ONE incorrect password. Bullshit.


Seriously? I need to start being more careful when I put my pass in. 




Let's go!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Black gear. And strangely, theyre not wearing the black and white warmups available at the Heat store. Odd.

Wow, WC...super whack. Ive heard a lot of bad stuff about LP. Upsetting considering the price, and there's free alternatives available.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Other than the price, I've been really happy with my League Pass the last two years. Maybe it's just cos I'm in England and it gives me games to watch every night, but I'd hate to not have it. Streams are too fuzzy for me to watch, the HD on LP is real crisp.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Its the first time ive ordered it, usually I just go with the streams. But I enjoyed the free preview, so thought what the hell.

Pissed off!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, one bad password and they lock you out? That's insane.

Did you try clearing your cookies and seeing if that would work?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

All good - I emailed them about it, replied and fixed. Gotta give them credit, they fixed it fast.

But still...hehe


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marv Albert has no shame. That hair color gets lighter and lighter every week.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The unis look SICK. I love the way the shininess makes the side panels look silver.

Rough start for Bosh, and we're not getting foul calls.

RIO!!! 3-OOO!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB stinkin it


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario 333333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice Rio


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Labrawn


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Size killing us early. Where were you Chris?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If Spo goes all UD/CB frontcourt on me, im gonna scream.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And awful rotation on that Gasol jumper. They also left him wide-open on the roll to the basket, but Kobe decided to get away with a travel instead of feeding him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Apparently Pitt has been coughing up a storm, probably not gonna see him tonight unless they just want to help the Magic out and infect LA.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whose inactive tonight? Gladness and Harris?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice tip by Joel


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier love


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Whose inactive tonight? Gladness and Harris?


Gladness and wade


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Battier 3

Stupid foul Chris, come on.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The new JSmoove :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh and1

Finally. He was looking sloppy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Far out Bosh, embarassing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He seems to start games pretty bad, but come on later.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

What an and1 by Bosh!! Now get going since you've been shit to start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2nd foul on Bynum. That's big.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice and1 by Bosh there, but misses the FT. 

2 fouls on Bynum. Good stuff.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Keep attacking the rim. Get fouls.

BUT ONLY IF YOU MAKE YOUR FREE THROWS.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice attack on the rim by JSmoove


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Love those uniforms. But it makes the yellow in the key look even more mustard-like. I hate that yellow key so much.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How's Windhorsts form:

WindhorstESPN Brian Windhorst
LeBron and Kobe enjoyed fake smiles to each other before tipoff.
8 minutes ago 

Yeah, im sure they were fake smiles. You know, considering they are Olympic teammates and all that. People always try and get a narrative about something dont they? Media is shameless.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Nice attack on the rim by JSmoove


Oh, are we calling him JSmoove now? I leave and come back to _this_?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB has 5 boards already? Damn, he can coast and get 3 more for the game then....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Adam said:


> Oh, are we calling him JSmoove now? I leave and come back to _this_?


Haha yeah it just came to me, seeing as Joel is the least smooth player I think i've ever seen. Therefore it fits perfectly


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio 33333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Right I'm leaving this thread till half time and the end, cos I'm learning what happens before it actually happens. There's a delay on league pass. :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bron should;ve crushed the rim on that spin move


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

clear cheap shot by McRoberts


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

McRoberts a fake tough guy


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Aesthetically speaking, the team looks great. Best Heat jersey in team history imo.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shame about the free throw yips...again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Artest was 2-29 from 3 so of course he'll go 4-6 from 3 tonight..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jersey does look sweet


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333 again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Curry in. This should be interesting


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow! Curry looks (relatively) svelte!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier love!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Curry!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

CURRY!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, he does look in excellent shape. Maybe best ive ever seen him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I never actually thought about it but Curry and Joel are like polar opposites of each other. This should be interesting.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Eddy Curry is on the court wearing a Heat jersey.

I just threw up all over myself.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

EC!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tough matchup for Curry though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The outlet pass. Its been where we've picked up most of our turnovers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad pass by Curry there, adrenaline got the best of him,


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron has gotta be around 80% on the season, on that step back J from the top of the key, to end a quarter.

25-20 after 1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron loves that j


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> The outlet pass. Its been where we've picked up most of our turnovers.


Haslem especially which is bizarre considering that is usually one of his strengths.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great to see Curry make his first shot, and get a rebound (hehe), but that pass afterwards was awful and gave us a foul and two Kobe FTs. Though, it did open the door for LeBron's typical end-of-quarter magic.

And Cole still getting bitched by the refs, almost makes him a liability, maybe we do need a vet PG.

Hilarious that Shane has more FG attempts than Kobe.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> How's Windhorsts form:
> 
> WindhorstESPN Brian Windhorst
> LeBron and Kobe enjoyed fake smiles to each other before tipoff.
> ...


Windhorst is getting so annoying. Sad, because he's one of the best when he's not being so whiny. He just gets more and more negative every game. Go back to Cleveland and hand your ESPN job to someone who wants to cover the team.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What was with Gasol raining a triple on us too!?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> I never actually thought about it but Curry and Joel are like polar opposites of each other. This should be interesting.


Yup. Smithi has mentioned this many times, and it occurred to me when we first signed him.

Indeed a tough matchup for him, he was slow rotating back to Pau. That's where our defensive system really hurts us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice move by bosh to get to the line


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bossssh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh cant guard Bynum. WTF Spo?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So many missed free throws already.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller is deceptively tall


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta finish that, Cole


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow norris...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL @ Mike Miller diving for a ball he has no chance at getting. He's gonna be back on the IR in no time.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The Norris Cole train has slowed down recently huh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, Cole


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice finish Norris


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wooo, we got soooo lucky there. Kapono missed an open three, McRoberts got fouled on the rebound and they didn't call it and then Mike Miller makes a three.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miiiiikey


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Miller time! 3333333

7-7


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

7 for 7 baby


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mike Miller's shot is just lovely


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Miller 7-7 from 3!! His only miss this season came on a floater off a beautiful drive. Love that part of his game, and hope he shows it more. People discount him as a ball-handler/attacker, but he's very capable.

Bynum is so ****ing long. He barely jumped and skied over our guys for a board.

That banker by Cole over him was brilliant, though.

UD needs to pass the ball out instead of taking that awful J there...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Anyone else loving having MM back.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Did not realise Bron had 6/4/4 in the first quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, whenever UD hesitates inside, its over. He's either getting blocked or throwing up a shot that has no chance going in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I just love the versatility we have with our wings.

Lebron, Wade, Miller, Battier...even Harris has a decent skillset. Nice to not have one dimensional guys - Battier is limited offensively, but he is a terrific defender. Making Kobe work tonight too.

And then there's JJ. Yeah...he's limited :laugh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Hopefully Miller isn't tiring himself out early this year, because this kind of hustle and big shot making is exactly what we missed in last years playoffs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh, Chris. You do some uncoordinated things sometimes.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

About time nice finish by Haslem


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful rotation on the Kapono J

Cole2UD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole blooded


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice finish UD


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That was an insanely long rest for LeBron.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WTF was that shot attempt JJ? You know yourself better than that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ what the hell was that


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another bad rotation there. One draw back to this JJ/Miller lineup.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Agreed Adam, may have something to do with the flu though. Otherwise WTF Spo get his ass in there.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm still confused what JJ was trying to do with that shot. If he wasn't playing for my team I'd be laughing my ass off. Instead I'm scratching my head.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron almost took out Jeff Loria, owner of the Marlins :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ 3 splash


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sigh, what happened to you Udonis


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Every time UD takes a little too long to get a shot off inside, bad things happen.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD kills us on offense. Just brutal.

And if we keep leaving Kapono open like this, he will hurt us.

More Haslem brutality. He's worse than Joel now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD used to be so dependable. Now he looks hesitant doing everything but rebounding.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Its getting embarassing now uD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD said he didnt use weights this offseason. It shows.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ßen said:


> I'm still confused what JJ was trying to do with that shot. If he wasn't playing for my team I'd be laughing my ass off. Instead I'm scratching my head.


I think he thought he was getting fouled. Still, though, you're smart enough to know you're not getting that call. Not your first rodeo, keep it simple.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> UD said he didnt use weights this offseason. It shows.


What does he use? Big Macs?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> UD said he didnt use weights this offseason. It shows.


He did band work, which is the en vogue alternative (as can be seen in two awesome videos Nike Basketball just posted, including our Big 3 as well as UD). Still, too skinny, though.

There's Joel's mandatory illegal screen. He did buy us that possession with an offensive rebound, though.

More Bosh on Bynum. Doesnt work. Sad that there's really no alternative right now, though. We need a real center.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We've slowed up offensively.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Chris is just gonna get in foul trouble if we leave him with this matchup.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron looks good so far tonight, all things considered. Pep in his step.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Labrawn


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good hustle by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bynum is unfairly tall and long.

Wow, great drive by Bosh to get to the line


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cash on 2 free throws? Wow!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bummer he missed the lay in


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh just got embarrassed by Bynum, and was determined to pay him back immediately at the other end :rotf:

Tick-tack foul there on James. And in the penalty. Ugh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB's kicks look nice


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333

What a ****ing pass!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dat assist. Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That never looked like missing. James 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a pass James2Battier 3333!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron is straight gangster


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're giving up a ton of offensive rebounds and close offensive rebounds.

Great look from LeBron to Battier after he easily could've heat-checked against Kobe. Love the way he turned and put up the fingers before Shane shot it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

8-11 from 3 before those last two by James and Battier, respectively. Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

52-37 at the half

Great half, especially defensively. Doubt Kobe will stay this cold though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad shots to end the half, but a good half overall.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Uhh, LeBron...those aren't the Marlins' colors anymore. Good try, though.

Very nice first half. Gotta keep it up though. We know how quickly and easily things can change.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier has taken 9 shots? WTF?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I thought Bosh played better than the stats showed. In the first quarter at least. He was so good in the first it was astounding.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade County said:


> Battier has taken 9 shots? WTF?


They've been pretty good looks, just haven't gone down.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> I thought Bosh played better than the stats showed. In the first quarter at least. He was so good in the first it was astounding.


He started off 0-3 with a turnover. Then really turned it up after that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I dont actually mind Battier has 9 shots, just surprised he has taken that many. If they are open, no problem whatsoever.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, that whole halftime show was just a promotion for Kenny Smith's daughter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Really could've gone without hearing Kenny's daughter's music, or knowing it existed. Awful.

And almost all of Battier's looks were open, no problem with most of them. He did have an awful attempt around the rim I recall. Bad shot, bad result.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> MiamiHeraldHeat Joseph Goodman
> Heat is 20 of 28 from three-point range in last four quarters.


Wow. Love that Rio has taken the step from capable, streaky three-point shooter, to just a legit three point shooter. Every time he sets his feet it looks like its going in.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. Not only does Rio have a son, he randomly also has a daughter I've never heard him mention. Her name? Queen Elizabeth.

According to the Orlando Sentinel at least.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Was thinking this about Rio too. Looks like he put the work in this offseason to become a legit 3pt threat teams have to respect.

He's making 2 per game currently.

His daughters name is Queen Elizabeth!? :laugh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Queen Elizabeth Chalmers? That's kinda cruel to the daughter. :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Fish was never missing that


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hate those 3's from Mario. He's a very good catch and shoot 3pt shooter, not so good at 3's off the dribble.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ew ugly start here


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, long hook by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MMM post Bron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JOEL!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Or should I say, JSmoove


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Matt Barnes is getting raped out there :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice CB


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Offense is bogging down


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Obvious flop Barnesy haha


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MMM LBJ 333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LBJ killin' it


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** LBJ is sick


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why the 23 foot 2pt J Lebron? Might as well make it a 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Manbearpiggin it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is gassed.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So glad we dont have to hear from Reggie on this game. Whether we're winning or losing, he's just an earsore.

Joel got hacked after that second offensive board. No foul.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I wanna see the ************* again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gasol is scoring at will inside on us. Surprised they havent gone to him more down there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron looks pretty tired. May need to rest him so he's OK for the 4th. Flu taking its toll.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Why the 23 foot 2pt J Lebron? Might as well make it a 3


That was a major headscratcher. He literally took one step in (left the other foot behind the line, creating a very off-balanced J), and fired awkwardly. What?



Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron is gassed.


Yup, thought he was asking out for a minute. He told Chalmers to take over, lol.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron gets a rest. Gasol scores again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J by bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gasol owning us


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Phew CB


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Its amazing how bad Ron Artest has got. He used to be a gun.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great plays by Mario


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh feelin good now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2Joel!

3 great plays by Mario. Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, Gasol killin it


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Holy shit, I almost choked on my food. Joel catch on the move and double clutch layup?!

I think the financial security is what did it for Mario. He is playing so free.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JSmoove!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario2Joel! That was pretty sick.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

NOOOO MM!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lucky flip by UD


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, this is an awful lineup

Chalmers/Jones/Miller/Haslem/Joel? Really?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD wow haha


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Back down to Earth JSmoove


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2Joel

Wow, Mario looking like CP3 out there :laugh:

77-56 after 3

Great quarter. Great to see the Lead only grow with Lebron and then Bosh out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JSmoove again haha


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Is it me, or does Chalmers look like a real PG now? He's had some great set-ups for our offenseless bigs (Joel/UD). A year ago, with LeBron on the bench and Dwyane in a suit, I would've dreaded seeing MC have to take over the offense. He looks comfortable now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jace said:


> Is it me, or does Chalmers look like a real PG now? He's had some great set-ups for our offenseless bigs (Joel/UD). A year ago, with LeBron on the bench and Dwyane in a suit, I would've dreaded seeing MC have to take over the offense. He looks comfortable now.


He's definitely been solid this year


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> NOOOO MM!


AMNESTY!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario is really impressing me so far. Don't want to jinx him but he seems to be going back to his rookie year, but better. Hopefully he can get some consistency, keep knocking down spot up 3s, and doing what he's doing now by setting guys up would be an added bonus.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Is it me, or does Chalmers look like a real PG now? He's had some great set-ups for our offenseless bigs (Joel/UD). A year ago, with LeBron on the bench and Dwyane in a suit, I would've dreaded seeing MC have to take over the offense. He looks comfortable now.


Yup, like I said I think it was the financial security that did it for him. He was making second rounder cash for years and he had to be stressed with that while being benched at times. Getting paid was the best thing that could happen for him now he just plays freely.a


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Is it me, or does Chalmers look like a real PG now? He's had some great set-ups for our offenseless bigs (Joel/UD). A year ago, with LeBron on the bench and Dwyane in a suit, I would've dreaded seeing MC have to take over the offense. He looks comfortable now.


He is so much more in control this season. And he's learned how to change speeds up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UUUUU


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Here's hoping we dont choke


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

"Eddy" chants :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

U kiddin me Metta?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

EDDY CHANTS!!

I love our fans!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice stroke on the 1st


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ike Austin is one of my favorite Heat players ever. If Curry can be our Ike Austin I will be so thrilled.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Udonis!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD made a mid range J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Patented UD. If he can get that J back itd be big.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick J by LBJ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Uh oh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Eddy!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

CURRY


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow LBJ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

EC baby haha


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

GTFO Murph, seriously


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Defense needs to pick it up. Cant let them get hot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, sick shot by LeBron going toward the baseline after Kobe's 3.

I hate Troy Murphy, glad he chose Boston and we stuck it to them while he sat on the bench.

Sorry Smithi, I think Curry is going to be a decent piece for us. To my surprise, he still has at least as much athleticism as he did in CHI/NY. That putback dunk was nice, and he hung in the air waiting for it to come off the rim. When he settles down, we'll see his post game emerge. I dont know if I've ever seen him look this trim. Ira sited the fact that he's already more agile than Pittman, and he was known for being very quick and agile for his size in his good (but still fat) days. No doubt the training staff wont rest until he looks like Zo (not gonna happen, but they really wont).


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick floater by Lebron


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Adam said:


> Yup, like I said I think it was the financial security that did it for him. He was making second rounder cash for years and he had to be stressed with that while being benched at times. Getting paid was the best thing that could happen for him now he just plays freely.a


Don't forget his first actual competition for both starting PG and the team's future PG. He always had to compete with old dudes who would never last more than a year here even if they won the starting role temporarily.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier love


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow that was a high floater!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So close!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL at Eddys close out. Terrible :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier earning his money tonight


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Wow, sick shot by LeBron going toward the baseline after Kobe's 3.
> 
> I hate Troy Murphy, glad he chose Boston and we stuck it to them while he sat on the bench.
> 
> Sorry Smithi, I think Curry is going to be a decent piece for us. To my surprise, he still has at least as much athleticism as he did in CHI/NY. That putback dunk was nice, and he hung in the air waiting for it to come off the rim. When he settles down, we'll see his post game emerge. I dont know if I've ever seen him look this trim. Ira sited the fact that he's already more agile than Pittman, and he was known for being very quick and agile for his size in his good (but still fat) days. No doubt the training staff wont rest until he looks like Zo (not gonna happen, but they really wont).


Yeah and hearing his interviews on the radio he's actually a really chill and smart guy. He's not a bad dude.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow Battier is Kobe's nemesis


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Battier is locking up this Bryant guy.

Looks like he'll be shooting extra postgame 

We own the Lakers in Miami, and for the most part, in general.

They needed that banked 3 last minute by Kobe to beat us in LA in 09-10.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Battier D!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whoah!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I like these quick timeouts anytime the Lakers even sniff a run


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron fouled Bynum there. Got away with it, but great play nonetheless.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Of course as I type that, LA goes on a big run...time out Heat.



Adam said:


> Yeah and hearing his interviews on the radio he's actually a really chill and smart guy. He's not a bad dude.


Yup, thought the same thing. I always assumed he was a douche. Was wrong.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Yeah and hearing his interviews on the radio he's actually a really chill and smart guy. He's not a bad dude.


Totally agree. He comes off very well in interviews.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I really think Mike Brown is leaving his starters out on the floor because he doesn't want them grumbling on the bench. That's the only possible explanation.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MAN.BEAR.PIG.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need better offense than LeIso


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Of course he's playing great, but does LeBron keep grabbing his wrist every now and then? Might just be me.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So...wtf is going on here


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat slipping a bit here. Just need to play even for a minute.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

****ing give up Lakers. I decided this was a win a long time ago. Rest up for Orlando tomorrow or youre gonna get embarrassed. You know Dwight wants to showcase against his mancrush team.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bah, and KB hits the trey.

Need to find some offense from somewhere.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ßen said:


> Of course he's playing great, but does LeBron keep grabbing his wrist every now and then? Might just be me.


I saw a beatwriter mention this in a tweet a few games ago. Havent noticed. Which wrist? They said right, but he's had recurring issues with the left over the years.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice runner by Battier


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Jace said:


> I saw a beatwriter mention this in a tweet a few games ago. Havent noticed. Which wrist? They said right, but he's had recurring issues with the left over the years.


I can't remember, just noticed his now and then. He might just be adjusting his sleeve/wristbands. I'll let you know which wrist if I catch it again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice Shane!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kobe making hero shots right now


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Battier looked like he had cement in his shoes on that Kobe steal. Dude has slowed a lot, but still plays great D. Maybe MM should be on the floor since our offense looks crappish.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Kobe


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice runner from LBJ

And then Kobe and1 :nonono:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

GREAT win. Is Dwyane waived yet? AMNESTY!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

yeah boi


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 98-87

Kobe getting hot late made this one look closer than it really was

So that's 3 straight home blowout wins over 3 real good opponents. Indiana, San Antonio and Lakers. Philly up next.

Lebron got a little cold and ended up 12-27, but had a real good all around game.

Lebron is now 11-5 against Kobe. What is Sager talking about Kobe still having the slight edge over him?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Real good win. Shame Kobe wouldn't **** off near the end, but that was never in doubt. Dealt with the interior presence of the Lakers very well, and some good play from Mario, LeBron and Bosh in particular. Battiers D on Kobe is insane.

Nice to see Curry out there too, looked like he's still got his offensive game. Practice on the defensive end and learning the rotations will come with more game time. Not getting too carried away, but that was more than I expected from him. Looked trimmer than I've ever seen him I think.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh my god! Someone slap me! I just heard PRIMUS in an NBA commercial. AMAZING NIGHT!

Too bad it was Rondo saving a loose ball against us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> GREAT win. Is Dwyane waived yet? AMNESTY!


Joke now, but this will be the talk on ESPN all night and day on ESPN :nonono:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think Kobe is just tired of getting embarrassed here. When was the last time he won in Miami? I'm guessing '03-'04.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Joke now, but this will be the talk on ESPN all night and day on ESPN.


So true, so sad...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I hope like hell these uniforms somehow become a regular part of the rotation.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> I think Kobe is just tired of getting embarrassed here. When was the last time he won in Miami? I'm guessing '03-'04.


He started going off after the air ball and the crowd got on him. Dude is prideful as hell and of course, an all time great. 

Still dont get why he was in the game for so long at the end.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> I hope like hell these uniforms somehow become a regular part of the rotation.


I'll cry like a bitch if they're gone next year. They should be our permanent 2nd homies, like LA and their whites.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> I'll cry like a bitch if they're gone next year. They should be our permanent 2nd homies, like LA and their whites.


Just need to get rid of the mustard yellow key and it wont look as out of place.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Just need to get rid of the mustard yellow key and it wont look as out of place.


Deuce'd.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

2 solid wins in a row!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Philly coming up next too, so it doesnt get any easier.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL - All heatbeaters are on Kobe watch at the AAA floor


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Philly coming up next too, so it doesnt get any easier.


Yup, and if its not enough that we're sans Wade and they're super-hot, they want to pay us back for ousting them last year AND prove they belong with the elite.

And we take a complete 180 with the unis going for all black to white, orange, and (dont call it pink) magenta.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh yeah, forgot what happened after the last game in Miami :laugh:



> tomhaberstroh Tom Haberstroh
> Curry on his 1st bucket: "I was joking with LeBron that I was going to dunk it but I didn't want to get fouled. Would've air balled the FT."


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He'll probably come out, shoot a few J's, get fellated for it and bail.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Yup, and if its not enough that we're sans Wade and they're super-hot, they want to pay us back for ousting them last year AND prove they belong with the elite.
> 
> And we take a complete 180 with the unis going for all black to white, orange, and (dont call it pink) magenta.


Philly's been playing great this season, but its helped that they've gotten to play and beat Washington 4 times already.

They're such a weird team. Their bench is almost better than their starting unit. Lou, Meeks and Holliday always play well against us so it should be a good test.

EDIT- wow, they play in Atlanta tomorrow night. We finally get a day off before a home game, against a team that has to travel and play on the 2nd night of a back to back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice props for Battier by Kobe 


> SedanoShow Jorge Sedano
> Kobe said, 3 top defenders against him are Raja Bell, Shane Battier & Tony Allen. #HEAT #LAKERS


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat are gonna hold a practice tomorrow. they are really squeezing these in wherever they can.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> TimTebow Tim Tebow
> Way to ball out tonight @KingJames! Loved the black & white @MiamiHEAT uni's!


Took awhile, but Tebow has finally won me over.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

% chance that tweet is squeezed in somewhere on Sportscenter?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace said:


> Took awhile, but Tebow has finally won me over.


It was the uni's comment wasn't it


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Kobe shot 8-21 in both this game and last year's game in Miami.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> % chance that tweet is squeezed in somewhere on Sportscenter?


off the charts


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> It was the uni's comment wasn't it


:rotf:

Well, it at least sealed the deal. 

EDIT: LOL. Ernie just read a tweet by a fan making fun of Kenny's knock-knees. Thank you! You can tell it cut him too. His retort: "You know what those knees got me? Two rings and a bunch of millions."

Shut up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> :rotf:
> 
> Well, it at least sealed the deal.
> 
> ...


That was you? hahaha you dont know how long i've been thinking the exact same thing about his bow legs :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No...some random fan. Just saying "thank you" because its bothered me for a little while. I think we all talked about it last year or whenever he started walking up to the screen. They didnt look like that when he played...

But they're actually the opposite of bow legs. Bowleggedness provides an athletic advantage. Wade, LeBron, Jordan...all slightly bow-legged. Its a common trait in top athletes. Knock-kneedness is a disadvantage.

( ) = bowlegged
) ( = Kenny Smith


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ah yes, must be the late-onset polio


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh, thought I read "by me". My bad 

But yeah, its freaky watching him take that walk to the big screen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> KingJames LeBron James
> RT @TimTebow: Way to ball out tonight @KingJames! Loved the black & white @MiamiHEAT uni's!(Thanks buddy! I'll have one for u)


Wade gets a 250k car, Tebow gets a Heat jersey..


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Curry hit a nice basket tonight.

The prophesy is starting to become reality;



Smithian said:


> I do think at some point Curry will get healthy. He will start. He will score. He will put up some decent rebound numbers. People on here will go crazy. Everyone on ESPN will freak out. Yet somehow we will slump, won't play as well overall, and defensively we won't click. Eventually Spoelstra will park his fat azz back at the end of the bench and our play will pick up as Heat fans go crazy saying, "It's time! We're playing well again, imagine us with Curry down low! Screw Joel!"


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Smithi, is there any chance the purity, the grit, the resilient tenacity of this franchise is so powerful it can rub off on a guy like Curry?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

i'll LOL if that prophecy becomes reality.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> Smithi, is there any chance the purity, the grit, the resilient tenacity of this franchise is so powerful it can rub off on a guy like Curry?


It sometimes doesn't rub off on the least gritty of those who put on the jersey.

Proof;


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So far, Eddy's been a great team player. He's literally worked his ass off since being here 



> DwyaneWade Dwyane Wade
> Another good team win 2nite but I was happy for @Eddy_Curry..he's worked so hard to get back. Congrts big homie.





> Eddy_Curry Eddy Curry
> Thank You.... Let's Go Heat!!!!! instagr.am/p/ixGG4/


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Honestly though, Curry couldnt have landed in a better situation than here. The combination of the need for him to remake his body, get himself healthy and in a good place mentally - as well as our obvious need for a low post threat, our organisations history of turning careers around, conditioning, as well as our focus on defense.

Remember, Curry played on some god awful Knicks teams. He's probably never been on a team this focused, ever.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup. Those baby Bulls were pretty bad too.

And Beas and Curry are in two totally different spaces mentally. Mike was fresh out of one year in college, after bouncing around five different highschools. I dont think he had the appreciation for life and pitfalls and opportunities Curry now has. Eddy's been through a lot since his Knick days, including the murder of his ex-girlfriend and infant daughter. I think he's ready to embrace something legit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*waits for Smithi to tear us to pieces* :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Back in reality, Tim Reynolds brought up an optimistic guess: the Heat deciding to practice tomorrow might have to do with Dwyane testing his ankle out to see if he can give it a go. Would be nice if he even tried, considering Spo has summarily brushed off questions on Dwyane's status, simply calling him day-to-day.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade County said:


> *waits for Smithi to tear us to pieces* :laugh:


Just keep riding along singing a happy tune......


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The flames actually represent the purity of the Miami Heat enveloping Eddy Curry


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think that's Eddy driving 'The Energy Bus'


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

From afar like that, Newman resembles the Heat's Andy Elisburg, which makes it all tie in nicely :laugh:


----------

